# 165 turbo



## turbo-165 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey  
got my first tractor, a 1968 MF 165 with the perkins diesel.
But iv seen a few have mounted turbo on them, and i wonder if its possible to mount a turbo and run on low boost? Im just doing it for the sick sound and alittle ekstra hp  Im not gonna boost it up to 1 bar etc, just run low, so can the engine manage that without damage? Iv found turbo exhaust manifold to it.
Sry bad eng, im from norway 

Anyway thanks if you can help me  i will upload pictures and video of the build


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

1st, welcome to the forum!
I have a MF165 that my late Dad bought about 35 years ago, but I've never heard about adding a turbo to it. Hopefully some body will be by in a little while that could give ya some info.


----------



## turbo-165 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thx m8  well the 165 got rather the same engine(head) as the 590 turbo does  i just wanna find out if the engine can take a turbo


----------

